# Nikon D90 or Canon 60D



## thedeepestsleep

My dad has a Nikon D90, and we have both taken tons of shots on it, its a very good camera. 
But I was looking at the Canon 60D, and I saw its not much more expensive. The extra megapixels looks nice, because when shooting wildlife, I usually end up making huge crops. 
I'm into landscape, cityscape, and wildlife photography.
So, should I get the D90 with an 18-105mm lens, or the Canon 60D with the 18-135?


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

My advice is to find a store where you can try out the Canon 60D.

I am a professional photographer and people ask me often..Canon or Nikon?
My reply is always the same....which system do you connect with?


Personally, I like the way Canon's are set up and in my opinion they have better sensors/image quality. 

I'd bring a flash card to the camera store and shoot a few pics u sing each camera, take the card home and check out the images side by side. 

Plus weigh the ease of use of each of them...which system was easiest for you to figure out using all the buttons/settings.

Good luck, do post which one you decide on.


----------



## Light Artisan

D7000 is more along the lines of the 60D, but the D90 is still a fine camera - the benefit of going with Nikon of course is that you and your Dad could share lenses/flash units, etc.

But I agree - see which one makes the most sense to you. For what it's worth, I've owned the D90 and D7000 - D7000 is a better camera body if you can afford it.


----------



## thedeepestsleep

Light Artisan said:


> D7000 is more along the lines of the 60D, but the D90 is still a fine camera - the benefit of going with Nikon of course is that you and your Dad could share lenses/flash units, etc.
> 
> But I agree - see which one makes the most sense to you. For what it's worth, I've owned the D90 and D7000 - D7000 is a better camera body if you can afford it.



Yeah, true, it would simplify things to have only one brand of camera in the house. The D7000 looks really nice, but I can't find it any lower than $1700....I don't wanna pay much more than $1300, and I can get the D90 for $950.


----------



## Light Artisan

Best Buy has it for $1499, I just got coupons for 12% off so that should be right in the ball park - Adorama has body only for $1199 I believe - where are you looking that it is so expensive?


----------



## KmH

My advice is to get a lens that has enough reach you don't have to crop so much.

Get the D90 body only and a Sigma APO 150-500 mm f/5-6.3 DG HSM OS lens with a Nikon mount.

If you get the Canon, you can't borrow any of Dad's lenses anymore.  :thumbdown:


----------



## jdag

My son and I both have Nikon D90s...having the same system is very convenient.


----------



## orb9220

Yep would go and try both. And funny in my opinion you can't really say one gives better image IQ as Dxo and places that test that kind of thing give the marks to the D90 over the 60D. So just comes down to individual biases and perceptions. As they both produce images beyond the capabilities that most of us will achieve in our lifetimes. And Glass and skills has more to do with Image quality then camera body.

As to more megapixels. A couple of extra isn't going to do that much for cropping room. Higher quality glass will do more for stretching cropping then megapixels. As any image taken with a kit lens is not going to have the Image IQ and Clarity and sharpness that the more professional glass has. Which will give you a lot in way of cropping.
.


----------



## jack58

Always *NIKON*! :mrgreen:


----------



## thedeepestsleep

Haha, thanks ya'll, I just ordered the D90 about 20 minutes ago!


----------



## mylkmedia

I use the 60D for video. I am a professional videographer and am very happy with the camera for 2 main reasons:
- the swivel screen is the feature that sets this camera out from the rest. I often require angled shots and cannot reach down to see the view finder or screen. The swivel screen feels robust and was the reason I chose this camera over the 7D. 
- the incredible HD video quality. But the quality is same am many other DSLR cameras eg 7D, so this is not the unique selling point for me.

You can see some test footage results that I shot with the Sigma 17-70:




mylkmedia.com


----------

